# لماذا قناة الحقيقة الان على النايل سات



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*لماذا قناة الحقيقة الان على النايل سات*

*




*


* من الغريب ظهور قناة الحقيقة المسيحية على القمر المصرى النايل سات وفى هذا الوقت الصعب على التحديد ؟؟*

* هو امر يحير العقول ظهور قناة مثل قناة الحقيقة وبث فى مصر  فى هذا الوقت يدل على وجود تلاعب وتخطيط للوقوع بين المسحيين والمسلمين وفى  نفس الوقت الهجوم على اقباط المهجر لان قناة الحقيقة هى قناة تكشف الوجه  الحقيقى للاسلام ولكن بطريقة الهجوم والسخرية فشعار القناة هو (قناة  الحقيقة مسمار جديد في نعش الإسلام) وتعرض الحوار بطريقة السخرية وعرض شيوخ  المسلمين بصور الحيوانات واغانى للتريقة فقط *

* السؤال : لماذا ادارة النايل سات سمحت ببث هذه القناة على الاخص ؟ *

* لماذا لا تعرض قناة الحياة المسيحية وبها الخ رشيد يناقش  ويعرض ويبشر بكل احترام . وبها محاضرات جويس ماير الرائعة. وعدد العابرين  بها يزداد كل يوم *

* وهناك ايضا قناة الطريق للاستاذ جوزيف فهى ايضا قناة مسيحية تناقش وتبشر بكل احترام وتعرض الاحداث فى وقتها وبكل وضوح *

* وايضا قناة الرجاء ...  وقناة الفادى ( الباحثين عن الحق) *

* لماذا قناة الحقيقة.؟*

* عرضها يمثل تحريض رسمى على اثارة الفتنة فى مصر وتحريض المسلمين على الاقباط للدفاع عن الاسلام من هذه القناة*

* عرضها يبين ان المسيحين هما اللي بيشتمة ويهجموا المسلمين وهما اصحاب الفتنة والمسلمين مجرد مدافع عن دينة.*

* عرضها فى وقت بدء انتخابات مجلس الشعب من اجل التفكير المسلم اللى ناوى يدى صوته لعضو مسيحى*

* لماذا عرض قناة الحقيقة على القمر المصرى النايل سات *​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*أشكرك أخويا صوت صارخ على المرور والتقييم
*​


----------



## geegoo (26 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا ماعرفش القناة دي ..
بس مادام اسلوبها لا يرتقي للسلوك المسيحي .. 
يبقي احنا اللي غلطانين اننا لا نعلن ذلك بوضوح ..
يعني ممكن مثلا نعلن مقاطعتنا لها ...
أو أي طريقة نعلن فيها بوضوح رأينا ..
بس ما نفضلش مفعول به في كل حاجة ...


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

geegoo قال:


> أنا ماعرفش القناة دي ..
> بس مادام اسلوبها لا يرتقي للسلوك المسيحي ..
> يبقي احنا اللي غلطانين اننا لا نعلن ذلك بوضوح ..
> يعني ممكن مثلا نعلن مقاطعتنا لها ...
> ...


* أتمنى ذلك من كل قلبى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا تفكير سليم

وخصوصا ان بدأ اصوات الشكوى منها من المسلمين تزيد

يعنى الكل ملاحظها واخد باله منها !!!!!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*دا قمر اطلانتك بيرد سبعه غرب مش نايل سات و لا سلطان ابدا لشركه نايلسات علي قمر اطلانتك بيرد*

*انتوا فاكرين انه استاف القناه الفني عبيط مثلا ولا شركه نايل سات مثلا متسامحه عشان تطلق قناه ضد الاسلام اساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*ايضاح مهم جدا يرجي نشره *

*قناه الحقيقه تبث علي قمر اطلانتيك بيرد الواقع في سبعه غربا و القمر تملكه شركه يوتلسات الايطاليه و تديره شركه تيليسبازيو الايطاليه ولا سلطان لاسامه هيكل او وزاره الاعلام او شركه نايل سات عليها*

*و مع هذا*

*و مع هذا بث القناه مهدد لاتفاقات لا نعلمها مع القذر سيلفيو بيرلسكوني الذي معظم امواله من المال العربي فهو مالك شركه يوتلسات و مش بعيد يقفلها عشان خاطر حسن و جمال المشير و حسن و جمال اسامه هيكل!*

*و لنا في قناه الحياه مثل*

*نصلي لاجل استمرار القناه عشان العيون تفتح*

*سلام*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أكتوبر 2011)

+

انا ضد اسلوب و نهج هذه القناة .. عيون ايه اللي تفتح بس .. دي اسنان و انياب هي اللي هتفتح  

لو كانت قناة الحياة المسيحية هي اللي بتبث على النايل سات كان الامر افضل بالرغم من قناعتي بأن المسلمين في مصر صاروا دمويين أكثر من اى مسلمين على وجه الارض .. ولا يجدي معهم اي حوار عاطفي او حتى عقلاني .

الاسلوب العنيف الذي يعتمد على الاهانات و الاسفاف و الاستخفاف بالاخر مرفوض .. مرفوض تماماً .. و بعيد كل البعد عن الاسلوب الذي علمنا اياه الكتاب المقدس .. بعيد تماماً عن تعاليم المسيحية .. هؤلاء هم من قال عنهم السيد الرب : ابعدوا عني يا ملاعين لا اعرفكم .


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*أشكرك أخويا gospel على التوضيح ولكنى أتفق مع أخى REDEMPTION بخصوص أنها قناة غير مسيحية الإسلوب فى بعض برامجها فقط وليس فى كل برامجها*
*وهذا ما يؤدى فى النهاية إلى إهدار لحقوقنا وخفض أصوات الحقيقة لدينا بعكس قناة مثل قناة الحياة التى تتبع إسلوب متزن فى إثبات الحقائق بكافة الأدلة والبراهين المتاحة وهو الإسلوب المسيحى الأمثل الذى يجزب الآخرين ولا ينفرهم ويبعدهم أكثر و أكثر*
*وأشكر إخوتى الباقيين على المرور والتقييم*​


----------



## تيمون (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الفكره كلها المعامله ب المثل ... اقفل عندك القناه دى وانا اقفل عندى القناه دى


وقناه الحقيقه قناه غير اداميه ب المره ...ناس بتمثل وتهرج وبتقولك اتفرج


----------



## سور (27 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بشوف ان قناة الحقيقة لاتسىء للاسلام فقط
بل تسىء للمسيحية ايضا
لانها بتنقل اسلوب متدنى جدا من الحوار وطريقة العرض
اسلوب ماينفعش يصدر من اولاد المسيح
ده مش اسلوبنا ولاطريقتنا
ياريت فعلا نقاطعها ونعلن انها لا تنتمى لنا كمسيحيين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*قناة الحقيقة تريد نشر المسيحية بالإسلوب الإسلامى ..... ودى مهزلة بكل الصور*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*لما تبقي قنوات الامه و الناس و الحكمه يقفلوا الاول و يبطلوا ساعتها بس اعترضوا علي قناه الحقيقه!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لما تبقي قنوات الامه و الناس و الحكمه يقفلوا الاول و يبطلوا ساعتها بس اعترضوا علي قناه الحقيقه!*​



*مينفعش يا جوسبل ...... طيب الفرق بينا وبينهم يبقى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*لازم أخى GOSPELنكون مختلفين من أجل إسم القدوس الذى دعى علينا*
​


----------



## girgis2 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*أنا بعتب على القائمين على هذة القناة انهم يكون ليهم بث ممكن يوصل لمصر في هذا الوقت الحرج جداااااااا

دا مش وقت تفتيح عقول وقلوب المسلمين خااااااااالص 

  دا وقت انتخابات هيتم فيه شراء الأصوات من الكتلة الأكبر في رأيي واللي هيتم بيها فعيلاااا تحديد الفائز وتقرير مصير بلد بحالها وبشعبها كله

وفي أصوات متعصبة كتير عايزة تتصيد لينا أي حاجة ومنهم مدربين كويس عشان تعمل زريعة لاستكمال ما يفعلوه ويقولوه ضدنا

يبقى العقل والمنطق والواقع بيقول ان ده مش وقته

وبعدين اذا كانوا مش مقتنعين باسلوب قناة الحياة هيقتنعوا باسلوب الحقيقة
أشك بصراحة في كدة 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أكتوبر 2011)

نهاية الاسلام اصبحت قريبة جدا


----------



## حبة خردل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

القناة فعلاً شاهدتها علي النايل سات ولا اعلم لماذا الآن بالتحديد 

القناة - من وجهة نظري الخاصة - تؤذي وتسئ للمسيحيين قبل المسلمين

كان من الافضل ان يكون الاختيار لقناة الحياة كونها قناة تبشيرية مسيحية محترمة الي ابعد الحدود بدلاً من تلك القناة المحسوبة علي المسيحيين


----------



## noraa (27 أكتوبر 2011)

يا جماعة انا اساسا مشفتهاش على النايل سات دة مبدائيا وهما رد لينا فى قناة اسمها oma غالبا على النايل سات بتشم المسيحن وتكفرهم كدة عينى عينك وبعدين جايبة حبة سلفين خايبن بيقوا كلام خايب يعنى بيفسروا  الانجيل ويقفوا عند حتة هما مش فاهميناها


----------



## حبة خردل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

وبخ الذين يخالفون معتقدك بقوة فضائلك لا بأقوالك الجارحة .ماراسحق السرياني


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*سؤال يحتاج الاجابة علية وزير الاعلام الفاشل اسامةهيكل
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أكتوبر 2011)

> لما تبقي قنوات الامه و الناس و الحكمه يقفلوا الاول و يبطلوا ساعتها بس اعترضوا علي قناه الحقيقه
> 
> !



هو ده بالضبط اللى عايزين هما يقولوا

زى ما احنا بنسيئ ليكم ( الامة والحكمة )

انتوا كمان عندكوا قناة الحقيقة يعنى بقينا زى بعض


----------



## geegoo (28 أكتوبر 2011)

متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ  يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً  يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟


----------



## NANCY ATEF (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*لم اجد احد او شخص علق على قناة الحقيقة انها القناة او المؤسسة التي تطالب بالحماية الدولية للاقليات بمصر .واعتقد انه السبب الرئيسي لعرض القناة على النيل سات الان تحديدا حتى تشتعل الامور اكثر و اكثر بمصر .*
*يا ربي يسوع المسيح حافظ على مصر وباركها كوعدك و انعم عليها بالسلام .*​


----------



## rania79 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لما تبقي قنوات الامه و الناس و الحكمه يقفلوا الاول و يبطلوا ساعتها بس اعترضوا علي قناه الحقيقه!*​



:t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:
ودة رائى انا برضة
ف قنوات كتيييييييييير بتبهدل فينا 
انا شيفة قناة الحقيقة خنجر ف عيونهم
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا جماعة إحنا عمرنا ما نعمل زيهم لانه ده مش طبعنا ولا تعاليم ديننا *
*لو احنا زيهم كان زماننا بنحرق ونقتل زى ما هما بيعملوا*
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*غضب قبطي لبث قناة الحقيقة على النايل سات.*

*غضب قبطي لبث قناة الحقيقة على النايل سات.. والأقباط: «القناة تثير القتنة»*



















قناة الحقيقة التي يملكها المبشر أحمد أباظة وتُبث من ولاية  كالفورنيا  بأمريكا والتي تحتها خطوط كثيرة بإعتبارها من القنوات التي  تثير الفتن  وتحرض على كراهية الآخر، فبعد أن كانت تبث على القمر الأوروبي  «هوت بيرد»،  موخرا إتخذت الشركة التي تدير القمر المصري نايل سات قرارا  ببثها عليه، مما  يضع علامات استفهام كثيرة حول بث قناة تحريضية على النايل  سات في وقت  مازالت فيه الأمور متوترة بعد حادث ماسبيرو.

نتيجة لقرار البث على القمر المصري أعلن القمص مرقس عزيز  خليل كاهن  الكنيسة المعلقة بمصر القديمة والمُنتدب للخدمة في أمريكا منذ  سنوات عن  إنسحابه من قناة الحقيقة بعد أن أصبحت القناة علي القمر الصناعي  نايل سات.

مرقس عزيز الذي كان يقدم برنامجي «موضوع للمناقشة»،  و«كنيستنا المضطهدة»  على القناة قال في بيان له «وعدني الأستاذ أحمد أباظة  بالتخلي عن أسلوبه  الساخر، إلا أنه لم يلتزم».

وبات واضحا أن وزير الإعلام المصري السيد أسامة هيكل قد  يستخدم هذا  الموضوع في محاولة من الوزير لإعادة إشعال الفتنة الطائفية في  مصر بعد أن  إنكشف أمر سيادته في محاولة استخدام التلفزيون المصري في  التحريض ضد  الأقباط.

وأشار إلى أنه سيقدم برامجه على قناة جديدة اسمها «كوبتيك سات» والتي سيتم إفتتاحها يوم الجمعة الموافق 11 نوفمبر القادم.

وقال شريف رمزي منسق حركة أقباط بلا قيود نحن ضد القنوات  التي تتعرض  للأديان ونطالب الدولة بوقف بث هذه القنوات التي تحرض دون رادع  من القانون.

من جانب آخر لاقى خبر بث قناة الحقيقة على النايل سات غضب  شديد على  مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي من المجموعات والصفحات القبطية، وقامت  بعضها  بالترويج لرفض بث القناة على النايل سات، ومنها صفحة «شباب مصر نحو   الأفضل».

وطالبت الصفحة وزير الإعلام والمجلس العسكري بوقف تصريح هذه القناة، وطالبت المجلس العسكرى ايقاف البث.






​


----------



## BITAR (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*يدمج للتكرار*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*الفازة الموضوع فى منصب وزير الإعلام .... مجرد دمية فى يد المخابرات العسكرية المصرية ..... العميلة للنظام الوهابى السعودى .... فماذا ننتظر من فازة ؟؟؟*


----------

